# Have you ever thought you have seen a ghost?



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you ever seen a ghost, or thought that you did?Do you believe that they exist? Why would somebody come back , what's in it for them?If some do, then why don't millions come back?Do you think [if people are sure they have seen somebody who they know is dead] they may be seeing a 're-run' like a short flash of film? Tell us your thoughts.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope. There ARE no ghosts................well, except for Casper.

If you think you've seen a ghost, it was probably a shadow....maybe a reflection from a passing car, animal etc.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Nope. There ARE no ghosts................well, except for Casper.
> 
> If you think you've seen a ghost, it was probably a shadow....maybe a reflection from a passing car, animal etc.


 Certainly a lot of the stories would fit this thought, but there are some.......... !We may be a small island here, but we are chock full of ghost stories, some of them rather convincing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2015)

What about Angels, look at this accident scene..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 16, 2015)

Oakapple, this is an interesting topic. 
I once was convinced I saw a ghost. I was living in a  house where the previous owner had recently died.  One evening I looked up towards the mirror and saw a line of light travel across the mirror.  There was no explanation for it, because the lamps were not flickering and there were no lights coming in from outside.  I guessed it must have been the previous owner's ghost.  Now when I think about it, it is possible someone in another room might have been playing a trick on me.  But who knows for sure. wooo woooo


----------



## Josiah (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm with Falcon, everything in my life seems to have a very ordinary (if boring) explanation.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2015)

I have never knowingly seen a 'ghost' altho' I've felt a 'presence' on a few occasions what it might have been I can only surmise, but let me tell you a short tale.

I had been estranged from my father for some years..as had my brothers and sisters.
I had no contact with anyone who knew him or my step mother and hadn't had for about 4 years.

I'd just recently returned from living in Spain and I was asleep, and in my sleep (dream?) I awoke to see the face of my father in my darkened room.. his fully formed face as clear as a colour picture and I could hear him call my name very clearly which is what in fact woke me in the first place ...then he was gone.

It shook me up, I wondered why on earth I would have dreamt of him..and it played on my mind for a couple of years off and on. Eventually it bothered me so much that I decided to make some enquiries to ensure he was alright , a man who was always in very rude health and never a days illness so no reason for me to think anything was amiss .. I didn't want to make contact believe me, he was the father from hell a very violent human being who was the cause of my mothers' death .. hence our estrangement , but he was still my father.  Anyway long story short...I eventually after jumping through many hoops discovered he had died , and it had been just about the time I'd had that dream 2 years previously...

 I promise you this is the truth...I will never have an explanation for it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 16, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> What about Angels, look at this accident scene..
> View attachment 14530



Photoshop.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I have never knowingly seen a 'ghost' altho' I've felt a 'presence' on a few occasions what it might have been I can only surmise, but let me tell you a short tale.
> 
> I had been estranged from my father for some years..as had my brothers and sisters.
> I had no contact with anyone who knew him or my step mother and hadn't had for about 4 years.
> ...



I've heard of this happening.  I don't like the word ghost but I'd never rule out spirits/vibes whatever.

I have a friend who has had many dreams predicting disaster. She dreamed her husband was in a car crash and a couple of days later he was. She dreamed her grandmother had died suddenly and it had happened during the night.

I've never seen anything but have felt a presence, twice. Made me wonder at the time if Guardian angels were more than a myth.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 16, 2015)

Of course, I was about 7.  Turned out to be a jacket hanging on the back of the door that the wind blew across making shadows, there were many more times since, similar explanations.  Doesn't make me less afraid of things that go bump in the dark though.  LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2015)

I think so. I wish I knew for sure. Over active imaginations can sometimes seem very real. If I sound confused, as this happened when I was younger, I am. I think I wrote about this in my diary section.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2015)

I lived in a house with a ghost.  I'm not a woo-woo person, but I can find no other explanation for what happened other than a resident ghost.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 16, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Of course, I was about 7.  Turned out to be a jacket hanging on the back of the door that the wind blew across making shadows, there were many more times since, similar explanations.  Doesn't make me less afraid of things that go bump in the dark though.  LOL!



My experience was about the same age.

I was lying in bed, calling out to my parents in the next room for a glass of water.***
They didn't respond, but I did see a skeleton in the doorway carrying a tray on which was a glass of water.
I wasn't thirsty after that.

**There is a distinct possibility that I was actually asleep the whole time.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 16, 2015)

No-I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 16, 2015)

I saw a ghost or spirit or...some sort of being once while at work.  The building closed and secured(mothballed prison), with only one entry for which I possessed the only key.  I did not speak of the incident for about a year, until I started hearing other employees reporting encounters.   Could tell many stories.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 16, 2015)

A number of persons who have worked there say the now-closed portion of our penitentiary in Santa Fe has ghosts as the result of the bloody 1980 riot that took place.  It took many lives in the most grisly ways and lasted for days and days.  People who work security in the old parts report seeing all kinds of things.  The people who report them are not woo-woo kind of people, but prison guards, many of whom are ex-military.  My husband worked up there for a while after he retired, and he didn't like going into that portion one bit; and he wasn't one to be creeped out by ghostly tales.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2015)

I've never seen a ghost, and although I've welcomed contact from deceased relatives, they have never appeared.  I have an open mind though, as I've heard of many stories, and not everyone can be lying.  But as far as I'm concerned, seein' is believin'.


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2015)

I have seen ghosts, that I'm sure of, on one occasion on the porch of a Victorian era house. I'm more sensitive to the presence of spirits or angels. An "angel" onced helped me manoeuver my stuck car out of a snow drift during a blizzard. He never spoke a word and I never saw his face. When I got out and rolled down my car window to thank him he had vanished into thin air leaving no footprints - with snow in every direction. (Because of that I assume he was otherworldly.) And I believe so to this day.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 17, 2015)

Only once actually seen an apparition, not a figure but a happening which could bot have been happening at that time, but have have been in a presence many times.

One old house we lived in my baby son would crawl towards a stairwell corner and laugh and burble for twenty minutes at a time, and the dog would pad over there and wag his tail and lie contently.  We had a little baby girl who would come to visit and she would do the same, even when my son was still napping.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> I lived in a house with a ghost.  I'm not a woo-woo person, but I can find no other explanation for what happened other than a resident ghost.



....


----------



## oakapple (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting tales. I have never seen anything myself, but that does not mean I don't believe that some people have done. There are so many reports of odd things, that even when you discount the mistaken, the nervous, the over active imagination, and the downright lies, there are some reports from reliable and down to earth people that I do believe.I'm not sure what causes 'sightings' and I don't really think the person [from the past] is actually there, but that it's more like a recording, that atmospheric pressures 're-show' somehow. Feeling a presence however, is different again, as is pre-cognition.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 17, 2015)

Sometimes it takes courage to admit that you think something other worldly is going on, as people tend to laugh it off.I always think those people may be the first to run shrieking out if they had to stay in one of our very old abbeys, mansions or inns.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 17, 2015)

:boo::wave: I'll be the first to admit, I'm one that would be the first out the door if I start hearing weird loud noises; not because I'd believe it's haunted, but, because I know there are some psychos in the world that love to scare the pants off people and some who are a real threat to life and I wouldn't want to wait around to find out their motivation.  I know the haunted houses at amusement parks are fake, but, I don't enter those either, I am not a fan of being scared in those ways.  I do like a scary movie, but, that's as far as it goes for me.

I wouldn't ever sign up to stay at a haunted mansion, just because I'm a chicken and don't like being scared by people sneaking up on me, I've experienced real terrors from real people in life, I don't need to play at it.  Halloween doesn't count.  layful:


----------



## Laurie (Feb 18, 2015)

As I've said before, those who don't believe will never believe, those who do believe simply accept things at face value.

I suppose I'm preconditioned, having a mother, sister and wife who are all fey (I think, from some things he has come out with, that my son is too, but he would die rather than admit it!).

When we lived in Cornwall one of the roads we sometimes used would make my wife very uncomfortable.  She would become very cold even on the warmest summer day, and have goose pimples all over her arms.  This affected her so badly that she would frequently persuade me into a three mile diversion.

Talking about this to an old Cornishman he said, "Ah, that'll be because that is the place they used to burn the witches."


----------



## Kadee (Feb 18, 2015)

I have never seen a ghost, BUT i went on a tour of Port Arthur, in Tasmania which is an old prison colony where many who were transported to Australia for trivial crimes paid with their lives, or went insane.

That tour made the hair stand up on the back of my neck, it was very creepy and I was glad to escape at the end of the tour.

About two years prior to us going on the tour,(which was 2000)  a mad man shot and killed 35 men women and children on the site, which led to the Australian Government banning all guns unless you had a good reason to have one (being a farmer)

Correction the massacre was in 1996, 4 years before I visited Port Arthur


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Sometimes it takes courage to admit that you think something other worldly is going on, as people tend to laugh it off.I always think those people may be the first to run shrieking out if they had to stay in one of our very old abbeys, mansions or inns.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

hee-he.Good prank.  the things that go bump in the night,
                                   Should not really give one a fright,
                                    It's the hole in each ear that lets in the fear,
                                     That and the absence of light!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

I live in a house that is on the site of the old medieval village that used to be here, it was only a hamlet then really, and even before that there were houses here from about the eighth century.It was on the old road to Oxford and was an important route between Abingdon, where there was a wealthy abbey, and merchants going to Witney and Oxford.We live almost next to the old church, and there are plenty of ghostly tales hereabouts.I try to keep an open mind about most things.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> I have never seen a ghost, BUT i went on a tour of Port Arthur, in Tasmania which is an old prison colony where many who were transported to Australia for trivial crimes paid with their lives, or went insane.
> 
> That tour made the hair stand up on the back of my neck, it was very creepy and I was glad to escape at the end of the tour.
> 
> About two years prior to us going on the tour,(which was 2000)  a mad man shot and killed 35 men women and children on the site, which led to the Australian Government banning all guns unless you had a good reason to have one (being a farmer)


I have read books by Bill Bryson and somebody else, Howard Jacobson? Who both describe a dreadful feeling coming over them on the tour of this former prison, not just a slight creepy feeling either but more  a 'let me out of here now!'


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> hee-he.Good prank.  *the things that go bump in the night,
> Should not really give one a fright,
> It's the hole in each ear that lets in the fear,*
> *That and the absence of light!*



 Very apt for those who hear and see only what they want to without understanding or reasoning.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh, I thought it was just a funny little rhyme April.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Oh, I thought it was just a funny little rhyme April.



I did too, but, I have a funny little brain that sometimes has to do a followup.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

Come now, you're being modest, a little brain? I think you have a pretty large one , as your posts always indicate.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Come now, you're being modest, a little brain? I think you have a pretty large one , as your posts
> always indicate.



What is this the tell me a lie thread or did you mean to say "your post always indicate a rather large head.  :lol1:


----------



## oakapple (Feb 18, 2015)

Nope, it was a compliment!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I have read books by Bill Bryson and somebody else, Howard Jacobson? Who both describe a dreadful feeling coming over them on the tour of this former prison, not just a slight creepy feeling either but more  a 'let me out of here now!'



I had the same feeling, just get me out of here, It was a night tour. The old church is from memory two stories, it was burned out by a bush fire YET it looks like it has lights on and you can see someone standing at the window on the second floor Everyone the tour  could see someone in the window) ( no roof or floors in the building) 
As for the the massacre of the innocent men, women and children by the madman,in 1996 (I know his name but I won't mention it) The building where many were killed, is still there, The Roof was removed and the building turned into a memorial but it's still very sad and creepy because at the time you could still see bullet holes in the stone walls,The murders made a already sad violent location into an even more dark history location if that's possible .


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2015)

A good ghost story that I enjoyed a lot, although I don't usually like this sort of thing staring Nicole Kidman.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

Kadee, very well described about the scene, and one which will stay with you for a long time.
Cookie, yes that's a really good film, a very thoughtful and unusual film of this genre, I have watched the film twice in fact, Kidman is such a good actress.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

I never watch 'horror' films, but a good chilling story is a different matter.


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2015)

"The Others" was lightly based on "The Turn of the Screw" by Henry James.   I took a short interim course in college on the novels of Henry James.  Thank goodness it was a short one because it was pretty depressing....we concentrated on "The Turn of the Screw" and "Portrait of a Lady".  Ol' Hank sure knew how to depress the bejeezus out of you.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never read Henry James and I can do without him, for sure. The Others was pretty creepy, but I found it fascinating, won't be watching it again though.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

jujube said:


> "The Others" was lightly based on "The Turn of the Screw" by Henry James.   I took a short interim course in college on the novels of Henry James.  Thank goodness it was a short one because it was pretty depressing....we concentrated on "The Turn of the Screw" and "Portrait of a Lady".  Ol' Hank sure knew how to depress the bejeezus out of you.


Really, I am surprised as the film was nothing like The Turn Of The Screw. I like Henry James' work though.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

Went to the town of Banbury today to do some shopping, it's a market town with many ghostly stories, but mainly known for the old nursery rhyme
ride a cock horse to Banbury cross
to see a fine lady ride on a white horse
with rings on her fingers and bells on her toes
she shall have music wherever she goes!
The old stone Banbury Cross is still there in the centre of town by the way,but have no idea what the rhyme is really about (most nursery rhymes were based on events or news at the time.)


----------



## Mike (Mar 1, 2015)

Two you girls, during a visit to Hampton Court Palace, took
several photo's while walking through the rooms.

When they got home they were browsing the images and came
across one that had a Lady in it who was not in the room when
the picture was taken.

Full Story Here, slide the arrows on the image to change it.

Mike.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Yes.


Were you in a rush when you answered this Rocky? We would all be interested to hear your experience.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 1, 2015)

No, not in a rush.  I debate about posting the specifics other than to say it had to do with my recently deceased mother.


----------



## rt3 (Mar 1, 2015)

"When asked were do people go when they die? A small voice in the back of the room replied, "why do they need to go anywhere?"


----------



## rt3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> No, not in a rush.  I debate about posting the specifics other than to say it had to do with my recently deceased mother.


You should post what happened


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 27, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Ghosts/comments/mr4ak8

What do you make of this?
The link works if you click on the title.


----------

